# Will my machine play (insert game)???



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

We get allot of this sort of question here in this forum. Not that I mind answering any question I can help with but there is a tool on the web that will answer that question for you about 98% of the time.

The tool is here http://gameadvisor.futuremark.com/gameadvisor/service/ and is pretty darned accurate to be honest. If your machine is lacking, it will tell you where it is lacking and what your options are for the most part.

I just saw another thread on this subject which is why I am posting this. This is not a knock on anyone, but more of a self help sort of thing. If the game advisor flunks your machine then we will know what part it flunked and see if there is anything that we can do to rectify the situation.

Thanks for looking, and may all your gaming be good. 

Edit: Here is another game advisor. It also seems pretty accurate. I haven't used this one before today. It is also active x but I am quite sure it is safe.

http://www.srtest.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Good advice Skivv.. :up: Maybe this could be a sticky.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I've seen it before... and I would recommend this site as well. :up:


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Nice site though I wish you could just generate a list of what the PC can't play from its DB rather than finding a title and then scanning. In all easy to use though.

Anyone seen any inacuracies from this yet? I can't wait to go home and scan that PC as this was my work PC and it was a little better than average. (my work PC isn't all that).


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

haha, looks like I maxxed it out.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

note: IE v6.0+ required


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

Rukee said:


> haha, looks like I maxxed it out.


i would hope so with a rig like that.

i get the feeling this test is _extremely_ demanding:
www.inertiagaming.com/gameadviserss.jpg

because im kinda close to you, and your computer blows mine away.

also, its pretty stupid; i dont have a 6800 Utra. its a GT
nor do i have any DVD capabilities in my optical drive.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

If I remember correctly Final Fantasy online had a downloadable benchmark program that would test your machine by visually maxing out your machine with game graphics to see how far it could take the settings before your machine started slowing down. Atleast with that... you knew that the test involved actual visual testing and not 'theoretical' tests. I just wonder if this bases its decision upon your system stats or if it actually runs a hardware test.

Anyone use any benchmark programs seperate of games?


----------



## Rukee (Nov 15, 2005)

Futuremark benchs are great, 3DMARK2003 and 2005 are excellent overall system benchs, 05 being almost totally Direct9 based and will choke down your system somethin fierce. 
Don`t be surprised by a low score.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Rukee

I was looking at your systems specs and thinking that it was about the same as the one that I want to upgrade to...(or have atleast been assembling on paper for a few months... while I wait for the X2 processors to drop a bit in price) anything that you would change about the setup for gaming or otherwise?? Iw as thinking of going with a RAID0 config on dual 80G harddrives but pretty much all else would be the same.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hell, even my unclocked machine with only a single 6800GT scored in the top 4%.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll post one when I get home that might make you laugh...

P4 1.4
Radeon 9700pro (128)
1024 MB RDRAM

The sad thing is that I believe it still is in the top percentage of machines (not the top 10%) but its still greater that 50%. Sad


----------



## kraddler2003 (Dec 23, 2002)

just ran the test..makes me feel better about my system..scored in the top 6% of pc's scanned...theres still life in that old x800xt..lol..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

40% are higher.... Oh poo.. And I thought I was doing good.. 
I can run Half Life 2, Doom 3, GTA SA, and NFS MW.. at med. to high detail..

Maybe it was slowed by "F-Secure"... That stupid program has really killed my speed.
Machine may be safer, but my boot up and shut down times have doubled at least.


----------



## kraddler2003 (Dec 23, 2002)

was going to try and run the test using my laptop.. aToshiba with a 1.4 centrino and a Go5200 chipset with 32 megs of memory..the 5200's sucked with 256 memory..lol..imagine how much it would suck with 32 megs of memory..lol..


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

My work system scored in the top 44% wo0o0t!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

kraddler2003 said:


> was going to try and run the test using my laptop.. aToshiba with a 1.4 centrino and a Go5200 chipset with 32 megs of memory..the 5200's sucked with 256 memory..lol..imagine how much it would suck with 32 megs of memory..lol..


Yeah, that would hurt pretty bad. I had an FX5200 128. Worst card I ever owned, I bought it to replace a TI4200 because I wanted a DX-9 card.

I only ran the thing for like a week trying to figure out what I was doing wrong to get the crappy performance I was getting. I returned it to best buy and bought a 9800 pro from newegg.

Hint to relatives, never give a geek a gift certificate to best buy for any occasion.


----------

